# روابط مباشرة على ميديا فاير لبرنامج بريمافيرا p6 r8.1



## محمد مطر (26 مايو 2011)

لاحظت أن بعض الإخوة يطلبون روابط تحميل برنامج البريمافيرا بإصداره الأخير، ولا ينتبهون أن الروابط موجودة ضمن الموضوع الأصلي الذي وضعته سابقاً

لذلك أضع هنا روابط البرنامج الذي كنت قد قمت برفعه على موقع ميديا فاير مرة أخرى

http://www.mediafire.com/?d6t7vmctmra08n8

http://www.mediafire.com/?ratl9854rn29d4c

http://www.mediafire.com/?8h9vp317v7zdi8v


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (28 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محمد مطر ...

 سلمت يداك مرة أخرى : ) 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


​


----------



## محمد مطر (31 مايو 2011)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ محمد مطر ...
> 
> ...



على الرحب والسعة


----------



## boushy (31 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....*


----------



## IRON_MAN (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## محمد مطر (4 يونيو 2011)

boushy قال:


> *شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....*





iron_man قال:


> شكرا أخى الكريم



الأخوان الكريمان أهلا بكما


----------



## محمد النمورة (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

لكن واجهتني مشكلة اثناء التنصيب
تم تنصيب البرنامج لكن لم يطلب تحميل net framework
وبعدها طلب اعادة التشغيل ولم يعط اي اشارة خطأ
وعند تنصيب قاعدة البيانات وبعد ادخال كلمة السر يعطي رسالة الخطأ التالية
SQLException: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection
فهل لديك حل لهذه المشكلة؟؟
نسخة الوندوز لدي هي win 7 ultimate 32 bit
شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## aidsami (7 يونيو 2011)

بعد السلام و الشكر

ماهي الخطوات اللاحقة اللتي تلي تحميل البرنامج


----------



## محمد مطر (7 يونيو 2011)

محمد النمورة قال:


> شكرا بشمهندس
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> 
> لكن واجهتني مشكلة اثناء التنصيب
> ...



أخي الكريم جرب كلمة المرور admuser ستعمل معك إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد مطر (7 يونيو 2011)

aidsami قال:


> بعد السلام و الشكر
> 
> ماهي الخطوات اللاحقة اللتي تلي تحميل البرنامج



أخي الكريم لم أفهم سؤالك؟


----------



## aidsami (7 يونيو 2011)

سلام، انني اتحدث عن طريقة التنصيب لكنني و جدت ال SETUP في المجلد
P6 R8.1/ P6_R81 Client Applications/ setup

و قرات لك طريقة التنصيب، بارك الله فيك.
بقي تعلم البرنامج ان شاء الله.

عندي سوال ايها افضل ORACL او SQL server 

الا توجد مشاكل بين قاعدة اوراكل و windows XP لان حسب علمي اوراكل يتماشى مع LINUX

نورنا بورك فيك.


----------



## محمد مطر (8 يونيو 2011)

الأخ الكريم..
قاعدة البيانات لدي هي أوراكل ولم تظهر معي أي مشكلة حتى الآن....
وإذا أردت تنصيب قاعدة بيانات sql يمكن ذلك، وحتى يمكنك العمل بهما معاً.....

تحياتي


----------



## aidsami (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير....*


----------



## محمد مطر (15 يونيو 2011)

محمد الكبيسي قال:


> *جزاك الله خير....*



الأخ الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تعزي1 (24 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا أخى الكريم*​


----------



## mena-ele (18 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا لك لو اتممت جميلك وكان هناك شرح لطريقة تنصيبه على ويندوا 7-64 بيت
شكرا


----------



## محمد مطر (19 يوليو 2011)

الأخ الكريم أهلا بك...
راجع الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264150.html


----------



## fayoud (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلم عليكم اطلب المساعدة في تشطيب البريمافيرا 
after i get this page and i put all information correclty and i click next on the second page of database creation i get get this image so please can any one help me to solve this problemhttps://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5h-qH1DMH73FezMnDh-obg?feat=directlink
i hope someone can help me please because i need this software


----------



## dica1011 (2 يناير 2012)

مهندسى العزيز / واجهتني مشكلة اثناء التنصيب
تم تنصيب البرنامج لكن لم يطلب تحميل net framework
وبعدها طلب اعادة التشغيل ولم يعط اي اشارة خطأ
وعند تنصيب قاعدة البيانات وبعد ادخال كلمة السر يعطي رسالة الخطأ التالية
SQLException: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection
فهل لديك حل لهذه المشكلة؟؟
نسخة الوندوز لدي هي win 7 ultimate 32 bit
ولسبادتكم جذيلا الشكلر مقدم


----------



## مجدى سليمان (12 يناير 2012)

*مشكله فى تغيير نوع الخط p6 8.1*

عند فتح جدول font and color لتغيير نوع الخط تظهر رساله All of fonts ara hidden.
To show fonts in this program,open fonts in Control Panel and click font setting. 
ولكن لم أتوصل لحل تلك المشكله فى تغيير نوع الخط بالرغم أن الجدول يعمل على تغيير اللون أو الحجم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مجدى سليمان (12 يناير 2012)

أنا أسف الجدول يغير فقط لون الخلفيه والمسافه بين الصف ولكن لا يغير لون الخط أو حجمه وأنما يظهر الرساله السابقه


----------



## esas (24 يناير 2012)

يا جماعة الخير جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## esas (24 يناير 2012)

الراوبط لا تعمل


----------



## فراس الحبال (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الحبال (24 يناير 2012)

استخدموا برنامج j downloader و ستعمل الروابط إن شاء الله


----------



## esas (24 يناير 2012)

برنامج ايه مش عارفه حد يقدر ينزل الروابط تاني


----------



## engineeringmero (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esas (25 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم هل من مجيب الروابط لا تعمل *


----------



## esas (29 يناير 2012)

*الروابط لا تعمل ارجو تنزيلها علي موقع تاني*


----------



## Nsync (6 فبراير 2012)

esas قال:


> *الروابط لا تعمل ارجو تنزيلها علي موقع تاني*



يا بيه الروابط شغالة
ياريت تتأكد قبل ما تتكلم
مش عمال تلف على المواضيع وتقول الروابط مش شغالة
أكتر من موضوع ليك بالإسلوب ده
الروابط تبقى شغالة وسليمة وإنت تدخل تقول إنها لا تعمل
فبتضيع مجهود صاحب الموضوع بالطريقة ديه


----------



## العبقرية (13 فبراير 2012)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (13 فبراير 2012)

esas قال:


> *الروابط لا تعمل ارجو تنزيلها علي موقع تاني*[/QUOT
> 
> اخى الكريم الروابط تعمل وقد حملت البرنامج بالكامل ولا توجد اى مشكلة


----------



## abbasrex (13 فبراير 2012)

ألف ألف شكر يا باش مهندس .
​


----------



## enghaytham (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (15 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## mezoamer (19 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يابشمهندس على ال البرنامح الرائع ده 

بس ياريت حضرتك تضيف ازاى نسطب البرنامج لانى تعبت لما عرفت اعمل قاعده بينات بالنسبه ليا لانى مبتدئ 

ومن نفسى بحاول اتعلم 

جزاكم الله خيرا بالتوفيق


----------



## mezoamer (19 فبراير 2012)

الراوابط تعمل وحالا لسه منزلهم والبرنامج شغال كويس


----------



## فيصل الفقيه (10 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا يا شباب و يعطيكم الف عافية على المجهود
بس للاسف موقع الميديا فاير يقول انه تم حذف الملف ( ملف البرنامج)
File Removed for Violation. 
فهل يوج اي لنك اخر 
و مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع :18:


----------



## dica1011 (10 أبريل 2012)

سيدى الفاضل 
حاولت الطباعة من اى مشروع موجود على البرنامج ولكنى لم استطيع برجاء المس


----------



## sherief2003 (14 أبريل 2012)

الروابط معطلة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 يونيو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل - نريد تحميل البرنامج ضروري


----------



## hassanhh1 (10 يونيو 2012)

File Removed for Violation


----------



## فيصل الفقيه (11 يونيو 2012)

مشكور ياباشا على ردك و اهتمامك 
بس اللينك مش شغال ياباشا و ممكن تجرب اللينك اولا
ياباشا ممكن ترفع البرنامج مرة ثانية و لك كل الشكر لان اللينك الاول بيرد
File Removed for Violation
يعني مش شغال (طبعا كل اللينكات مش شغاله و بتدي نفس الرد)


----------



## محمد مطر (11 يونيو 2012)

جميع الإخوة الذين لم تعمل معهم الروابط

هذا الرابط للأخ الكريم أبو نادر لآخر إصدرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...6-R8-2-Windows32-حمل-من-ميديا-فاير?highlight=


----------



## elrafei (13 يونيو 2012)

كل الروابط لا تعمل 

برجاء اعادة رفعة مرة اخرى 

كل الروابط تعطي الايرور

File Removed for Violation.


The file you requested has been removed from MediaFire for a violation of our Terms of Service. 


If you believe you have reached this page in error, please contact support.
Click here to view our help resources


----------

